# Nintendo Dsi



## PyroWolf (Feb 22, 2009)

I just checked and now you can offically buy the nintendo dsi on gamestop and amazon. Its only preorder but on April 5 it comes out. It only comes in blue and black, not white.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2009)

Pre-Order. Not buy.


----------



## Thaier (Feb 22, 2009)

Not really a blue it is like a turquoise.


----------



## PyroWolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Not really a blue it is like a turquoise.


Same thing almost.


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

I might buy it after my birthday,


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Nintendo DS._


----------



## Rene (Feb 24, 2009)

hm, wasn't there already a topic like this?

anyway, i don't like the DSI :r i had a r4ds card so i already could play music, watch pictures/movies ..
they only added the camera's & the function to go to the nintendo wifishop >_<


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a games n music card for my DS, so I could watch videos and play music on my DS.  I doubt I'll get one anytime soon


----------



## Pachein (Feb 24, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> hm, wasn't there already a topic like this?
> 
> anyway, i don't like the DSI :r i had a r4ds card so i already could play music, watch pictures/movies ..
> they only added the camera's & the function to go to the nintendo wifishop >_<


me too, i have a R4, but there is allready one out for DSi,

acekard 2i


----------



## Anna (Feb 24, 2009)

Who's gonna buy one?


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

How much will it cost?


----------



## Anna (Feb 24, 2009)

In English pounds


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> In English pounds


----------



## Anna (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol look it up in a store xD


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Lol look it up in a store xD


Fine.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay, so it's 169.00.
BLEH. I'll probably get in 2010 then. =(


----------



## Laurie. (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't see the point in me having it tbh. (;


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 24, 2009)

it looks cool i might get one, probably


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 10, 2009)

i am


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm getting one for my girlfriend for her birthday in 2 months.  So I'll give my review of it eventually


----------



## PaJami (Mar 10, 2009)

I preordered it yesterday! I can't wait for March 22nd (Platinum) and April 5th (DSi)


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> hm, wasn't there already a topic like this?
> 
> anyway, i don't like the DSI :r i had a r4ds card so i already could play music, watch pictures/movies ..
> they only added the camera's & the function to go to the nintendo wifishop >_<


They added much more than that. And lol @ R4.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't really give a crap about DSi.
With the economy today, my single mother can not afford it right now.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 10, 2009)

Hahaha...the _DSi_...

Yes, I definately will not be picking this one up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Hahaha...the _DSi_...
> 
> Yes, I definately will not be picking this one up.


Why not?


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 10, 2009)

My birthday is April 1st. So I might see one in the future.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 10, 2009)

Meh, maybe.  I'm planning on getting one for my B-Day, knowing my old DS broke and I really want to play Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you think?

no gba slot=no pokemon transfer
he already has the regular ds, so he would be losing his gba slot, and only gaining a few extra features, obviously not worth the price.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm using my Sister's DS Lite to transfer the Pokemon then trade them to Platinum.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo's dead in my eyes.

They don't care about _good games _anymore.

They care more about reeling in the non-gamer, by adding in these little cameras and things into the newest DS. So much so that they even removed the GBA slot. That's...that's cool.

So, no, until they prove themselves to me otherwise, I will not be getting a DSi. Nor will I be getting a Wii 2, Wii 3, Wii 4, or whatever else it is they'll make.

Just my opinion. Bada-bing.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINALY!someone agrees.....


----------



## Tom.Nook (Mar 10, 2009)

im gonna buy one! but is a whooping $169.99


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.  Their last good game was probably Mother 3.  Then after that it became a big woop.  Though, if they do bring over Mother 1 + 2 then that will be a great game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you keep your old DS. There will be games that can only be played on DSi because of its cameras, internal memory, and other features that the DS Phat/Lite lack. And it's only $170. That's not that much if you have a job. It's too good not to get!

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/hgBZ31ndQCc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/hgBZ31ndQCc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Just plain awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo doesn't care about "good games" anymore? What do you consider a "good game"? What, Brawl, Twilight Princess, Mario Galaxy, Mario Kart Wii, and City Folk aren't "good" enough for you? Nintendo focuses on innovation. I can't imagine gaming without two screens, a stylus, and a built-in mic or a motion sensing, on-screen pointing controller. Nintendo has changed the face of gaming. I can never go back to a normal boring game controller again. Nintendo has done nothing but move forward.


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont see why people go on these nintendo based sites if they are not liking what nintendo is doing, i mean especially gwar sense he is a mod it just seems kind of weird, i personally like nintendo a lot, i like other systems too but i mean you dont have to bag on nintendo


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i dont see why people go on these nintendo based sites if they are not liking what nintendo is doing, i mean especially gwar sense he is a mod it just seems kind of weird, i personally like nintendo a lot, i like other systems too but i mean you dont have to bag on nintendo


Seriously. Why go on an ANIMAL CROSSING forum if you don't like Nintendo?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My name is Grawr, there's an "R" after the "G". And another "A" after that. And there's not an "A" in between the "W" and the "R" at the end.

Why go on an Animal Crossing forum if I don't like Nintendo?

Who's to say that was always the case?

I used to love Animal Crossing. No, I _still _love Animal Crossing. Just not City Folk or Wild World, I love the original.

I still love my DS. I'm still constantly playing Pokemon. As a matter of fact, I'm breeding Mankey's as we speak. < 3

However, I'm not afraid to recognize and speak my mind when something I used to like starts to suck (imo).

Some of you, I've got the feeling, _know_ that Nintendo isn't doing so hot as of late. You know that, in the back of your mind, but you're just not saying anything.

Allow me to adjust everything I've said before-hand, because apparently some of you don't understand.

I've lost faith in _new_ Nintendo. I don't hate _the old _Nintendo. As a matter of fact, I _really really like the old _Nintendo.

Hopefully the DSi will surprise me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...aren't you getting Platinum? That's "new" Nintendo. And I'll admit, Nintendo isn't making as many "core" games as they did, but that doesn't make their new games suck. A lot of casual games are great. If you're not a casual (I play both), then don't play it. It obviously wasn't meant for you. That doesn't make it suck, though. Look at Wii Fit. It's changed the way people exercise. Brain Age has made learning fun. Wii Music makes music easy, even if you know nothing about the subject. Nintendo is doing nothing but improving, and that's fact. Maybe they're not making as many of the games that _you_ like, but _you_ (and I'm talking about anyone else, not singling you out) aren't the only gamer out there. And they're still making great games, and evergreen titles that never get old. Nintendo has changed the way we game. They've gotten people who have never thought about gaming before to play their games. Sure, most of them are just casual gamers, but that's how it all starts. Nintendo isn't failing, they're succeeding, greatly. If you want to think otherwise, fine. But I _know_ that Nintendo is at the top of their game right now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Fit is for the lazy.
Brain Age just made learning more annoying by adding a ding noise.
Wii Music does not make music easy.
Nintendo is not improving, they're screwing themselves over.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allow me to quote you.

 "...That's your opinion. Don't state it as a fact. ...I hate that"

I wish you'd listen to your own advice. See, I can counter the majority of what you've just said, by stating my own opinion:

Wii Fit's changed the way people excersise? No, It's changed the way _gamers _excersise, considering the lot of them probably haven't excersised a whole lot before. And I'm not in any way trying to sound mean when saying that.

Brain Age was extremely dull.

Wii Music doesn't "make music easy". I'm actually not even going to get started on Wii Music.

A lot of their titles get old. A _lot_ of them.

If you want to think otherwise, TyeForce, that's perfectly fine. Just don't forget, there are always two sides to something, and one side isn't superior to the other. In you're opinion, they're succeeding, in my opinion, they're doing quite the opposite. In you're opinion, they're at the top of their game. You can throw around the word "know" as much as you'd like, just like I can, by saying I know they're _not_ at the top of their game.

So what do we really have here, in the end? Just two different people, and two different opinions. Niether one is going to change. It's pointless to continue this little debate.

*flies away*


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*applauds*

I have it pre-ordered!  black one n.n


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm guessing you haven't played any of them.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure if that was directed at him, myself, or both of us...

But not only have I played all of those titles, I own them, and still do.

EDIT: Nevermind, you were talking to him. Nonetheless, I've answered as well. : D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have actually. Because my mom thought they were cute and bought me them for Christmas.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But see, It's not really an opinion. It's a fact. They're selling more games and consoles than ever. They just sold the 100 MILLIONTH Nintendo DS. Now, whether you think their games are getting better or worse is an opinion, but the fact that Nintendo is doing well is, well...fact. And you honestly think only _gamers_ play Wii Fit? Most people who call themselves "gamers" absolutely hate the game. MY MOM plays Wii Fit! MY FREAKING MOM!! She HATES video games. Our 40-year-old neighbor (I think she might be 50, actually) bought a Wii because of Wii Sports and Wii Fit. She also plays Brain Age and Flash Focus regularly on her DS. Everyday I hear stories of people who buy a Wii or DS, people who've never played a game in their life. Nintendo is reaching out to everyone. Now, how can that be anything but good? And Wii Music is a masterpiece. I love it. I don't know why people hate it so much. They must not care to actually PLAY IT (and I'm not talking about play it for 5 minutes and say it sucks). I know pretty much nothing about music besides the fact that it's fun to listen to, and now I realized how fun it was to actually _make_ it. Wii Music almost convinced me to start playing an instrument (other than ocarina, lol). I probably would've, too, if I had the patients to learn something new. =P And I don't know what you're talking about, NONE of my Nintendo games get old to me. GrAwR.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*

You can throw facts, statements, whatever it is you want at me, 'till the cows come home.

Wanna' know what the funny thing is?

It doesn't, _even a little bit_, change my view on Nintendo.

You can tell me stories about you're Wii-Music experience as much as you'd like to.

You can keep telling me about how much you love Wii Fit, and how many of your relatives love it, and how many of your neighbors love it, and how many of your pets love it, and god knows what else.

But frankly, I do not love, like, enjoy new-Nintendo, in any way at all, even after you've said all of that.

Whether or not they're selling more remains to be seen, Tyeforce. I'm not really talking about the Wii, here. I know we got into talking about the Wii as we went on, but look at the topic title. It's the DSi that started this insane conversation. 

Even if it does sell a ton, and even if the Wii 2, Wii 3, and Wii 9,000 all sell extremely well, I still don't really care.

Sales doesn't mean anything to me. It just means more people are under Nintendo's spell.

I know there are a ton of people that agree with me. _A ton_. I'm sure there are also a ton that don't.

And on that note, let's stop talking about this. We're just wasting posts.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thaier said:
			
		

> Not really a blue it is like a turquoise.


Yea i want to get that one.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And Wii Music is a masterpiece.


I lol'd so hard...


----------



## Justin (Mar 11, 2009)

"And it's only $170."

I lol'd.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Grawr on everthing he's said.

As for the DSi, I don't see the point of it. Camera's? Useless. What kind of gaming handheld needs a goddamn camera? Very bad quality ones at that. Remove the GBA slot for an SD card slot? Stupid. I prefer to play GBA games. Ability to listen to music? That's what an mp3 player's for. All for the low, low cost of $170. Save your money, keep your DS and just buy other things with that money. Hell, you could buy an mp3 player with more space and a decent quality camera for that much.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee.
Im not getting it.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> I agree with Grawr on everthing he's said.
> 
> As for the DSi, I don't see the point of it. Camera's? Useless. What kind of gaming handheld needs a goddamn camera? Very bad quality ones at that. Remove the GBA slot for an SD card slot? Stupid. I prefer to play GBA games. Ability to listen to music? That's what an mp3 player's for. All for the low, low cost of $170. Save your money, keep your DS and just buy other things with that money. Hell, you could buy an mp3 player with more space and a decent quality camera for that much.


<big>THIS.</big>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> I agree with Grawr on everthing he's said.
> 
> As for the DSi, I don't see the point of it. Camera's? Useless. What kind of gaming handheld needs a goddamn camera? Very bad quality ones at that. Remove the GBA slot for an SD card slot? Stupid. I prefer to play GBA games. Ability to listen to music? That's what an mp3 player's for. All for the low, low cost of $170. Save your money, keep your DS and just buy other things with that money. Hell, you could buy an mp3 player with more space and a decent quality camera for that much.


What about the ever so famous Gameboy Camera? O:

Quality entertainment right there folks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. People seem to have forgotten what games were made for; entertainment. FUN!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which the casual games that are being made aren't.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

I believe your sarcasm detector's broken, Tyeforce.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, and to Grawr: Nintendo's next console (which we probably won't see for quite a few years) won't be "Wii 2". They've said that they want their next home console to be a completely new experience. I don't really know what more they can do... Mind control gaming?!


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Oh, and to Grawr: Nintendo's next console (which we probably won't see for quite a few years) won't be "Wii 2". They've said that they want their next home console to be a completely new experience. I don't really know what more they can do... Mind control gaming?!


They've already got the mind-control gaming thing down.

...As certain people here have proven.

And that's actually great news.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y e a h . . . I'm not that great with sarcasm. But the Game Boy Camera WAS fun.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you'd like to play games controlled by your mind? Yet you dislike what the Wii and DS has to offer currently?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2009)

That's why I'm slowly converting back to good ol' Microsoft.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To a core gamer they aren't. To everyone else (including people like me who are both), they're a blast.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay with me, Tye.

Read slowly, if you  must.

I meant "a whole new experience" is good news. Not the mind control thing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* I'm done...


----------



## JJH (Mar 11, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo's "whole new experience" thing is becoming their own demise. Their casual games that are made just because they work with motion controls are killing the Wii, and to be honest, I like the Xbox 360 controller a lot better than the WiiMote.

I think Nintendo's next "whole new experience" should be all the good things from the Gamecube with the few good things from the Wii.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are they outselling their competition? It's fun, it's good, and it works.


(Now I'm done.)


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're "outselling" their competition because they're marketing to 40 year old housewives and grandparents, with the occasional kids game thrown in.

The other systems are marketing purely to the main gaming audience and it does them quite well. Halo 3 made more money on launch than anything else in entertainment history.


----------



## JJH (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit saying that. Leave or don't already.

And sure. they're "out-selling" the competition, but among the average video game company's target audience, teenagers, the Wii is considered garbage.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Xbox is the true system for hardcore gamers. Have you seen _huge_ Wii tournaments; no. With Xbox; yeah. Because Wii games are basically moving your thumb, and flicking your wrist. Now I still like Wii Games but only few.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 11, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because it sells a lot doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Waits for Tye.* Is he _truly_ done?


----------



## Zachary (Mar 11, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me think about back in one of my classes. A sub-teacher was asking what her niece or something would like for Christmas. She asked some of the kids about all three of the next gen systems. Now, before I tell you what I hear about each she suggests, I must tell you I believe the systems are really for what you like.

A girl hears her mention the wii and Xbox 360. She says "Get the wii! It has a lot of better games."

Groups of different types of people is what makes the wii sale. Theirs more common people who want to play a fun game every once in a while.

I like blood, and fantasy. She likes to play rock band with her friends.


Also, I will not be getting DSI. I don't play DS much.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm going to get the DSi because I'm a sucker for handhelds, now if MS made a Handheld I'd no doubt buy that.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 11, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I preordered it yesterday! I can't wait for March 22nd (Platinum) and April 5th (DSi)


Dude, you goy both?! I preordered Platinum..... I WANT to preorder a DSi, but I got liad off and I only have 100.00$ (Not including the money I'm using for Platinum)....


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 11, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that depresses me.


----------

